# Holsters for the P40



## shugster2 (Apr 30, 2009)

What's some of the better holsters for the P40? I would prefer a IWB. The only probem i'm worried about is that i'm a little on the heavy side and wondering if the IWB is really the right choice. Any advice greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

There are alot of great IWB holsters that minimize the felt weight and bulk of a CCW piece. Having said that, the way I personally feel about my Kahr P9 is that when in a holster, you are saying goodbye to the idea of it being so thin, that it is almost unnoticeable. 

I carry mine using a Clip Draw. Easy... convenient... doesn't add any weight... doesn't add to the profile like a holster would. If I wanted to add an 1/8 of leather to both sides of the gun, then stuff all that down my pants, then I would just carry my larger CCW piece(sig228). Adding so much to the gun, defeats the purpose of the Kahr. 

Remember... 'thin is sexy', even if you're not!:mrgreen:


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been using a Desantis leather JIT slide holster for my P40. Not sure of the model number, but it works really well and holds it well.


----------



## shugster2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I went with one of the High Noon holsters. Really liking it for now.


----------

